# Hymer Parts suppliers



## elaine swindells (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi can anyone help us with a supplier in England for spares parts for our Hymer B544, we damaged the back mudgaurd and need replacements. also need spares curtain rings. Having problem with all Motorhome supplies they say we need to go to Hymer .


----------



## Justjack (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, we have found quite a few bits and pieces on eBay from the seller Hymerparts.  You may find what you need or try contacting them with details.  Good luck!


----------



## elaine swindells (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Thanks will try e bay


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Aug 21, 2012)

try this dealer
Hymer Motorhomes and Hymer Motor Caravans from Hambilton Engineering Ltd Preston Uk - home page


----------



## Justjack (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry, the supplier was Hymeruk not Hymerparts, they are part of the Brownhills group.  We have previously contacted Hambletons but they were said they did not have a parts department.  Hope this helps.


----------



## elaine swindells (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks will try them


----------



## elaine swindells (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for infor, sorted curtains out but the rear bumper end caps to buy in England cost £120 each cant believe that, I am now awaiting a reply from Campirama Belgium where we bought the van from.


----------

